
Developer Excuses - jzone3
http://developerexcuses.com/
======
angersock
Aaaand for anyone who is reminded of the BOFH excuse list:

[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ballard/bofh/excuses](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ballard/bofh/excuses)

~~~
snake_plissken
This is great.

"Zombie processes haunting the computer"

~~~
daGrevis
It's a real thing!

------
bluedino
While I understand where a few of these are coming from, a lot of them can be
dumb mistakes:

 _There must be something wrong with your data_ \- We didn't build in any
error-checking

 _Oh, that was just a temporary fix_ \- Nobody ever followed up on that

 _That worked perfectly when I developed it_ \- We never tested it

etc

------
dottrap
"Is it documented anywhere that we support that?"

------
lostghost
Is there an API for this?

